# GTO Stereo Question



## tha_derelict (Sep 30, 2004)

Has anyone put an aftermarket stereo deck in their GTO yet? I was wondering if the buying of a transfer case is necessary, or if the air bags will actually deploy. I heard it was horse**** but just asking.


----------



## tskatz (Sep 29, 2004)

*Roady 2*

I added a XM Roady 2 to my car. The circuit city installer called could not remove the radio. The dealer did not know how to get it out either. The Roady 2 installs without radio removal. There is a special tool that goes in the four holes in the radio front for removal but there is not one in my city.


----------



## tha_derelict (Sep 30, 2004)

im wondering if i should just take it in and have someone else do it just in case the airbags do go off.


----------



## MoanAirOh (Aug 5, 2004)

http://www.pbase.com/malofquist/holden_monaro_pontiac_gto

i put a pentium4 2.8GHz PC in my GTo for sound / nav / dvd / whatever else


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

*hmmm*

this may be a stupid question, but does the blaupnkt have factory audio outs? i would like to install larger subs for the BOOM, but am afraid of tearing the dash apart


----------



## GOTdriver04 (Oct 18, 2004)

I used to be an installer at the Best Buy here in town (no, I didn't get fired) the four holes is similar to some fords like escorts, you need a deck key...check with a Snap On guy in your area...if he doesn't have it then there isn't one out yet....I'm not gonna change out the stereo because then you lose your steering wheel stereo controls..which would suck. If you do infact want to change out the stereo or you have it done DO NOT UNPLUG ANYTHING THAT HAS TO DO WITH THE AIR BAGS....unplug it and you gotta go back to the dealer to get it reset and that aint cheap....but then again what is cheap with a dealership??? anyways...DON'T UNPLUG THE AIRBAG AT ALL!!!! 


On a side note...anybody havin problems with the deck playin burned discs?? Mine will play fine sometimes, but others it will not when it comes to burned discs...which sucks because that accounts for the majority of my cd's  anyways...I'm leaving my stereo as is, the intereo is just too nice to replace the stereo with some gawdy stereo that sticks out like a sore thumb.


also, I doubt that the deck has any outs on the back...most factories do not. I'd be really surprised if it did,but i've had a lot of surprises with this car. If you wanna add some subs to the car get a Line Output Converter...it gives you the preouts so you can add a sub to your factory deck. That trunk space is awfully tiny though. HAHA, also if you are going to change out the stereo since it does have an amplified system in it, you will need a Amp Integrator....I'm really doubting that the parts are out right now to change out the stereo...I could be wrong though. If in fact the parts do exist you will need a Dash Kit,Wiring harness,Amp Integrator,and Antenna adapter(as all GM's need). The antenna plug is too big for the factory to go back into the new deck so you have to get an adapter... That is all I have for now...Where did you mount the Roady 2 in your vehicle??


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

*radio removal*

Can someone tell me how to get the radio's cage out? I've pulled the radio but don't know how to take the trim panel off the front of the dash to pull the cage out.


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

GOTdriver04 said:


> On a side note...anybody havin problems with the deck playin burned discs??



Im having no problems at all, all 6 cd's i have in there right now are burned and play fine. But this is a problem ive heard a few people complain about. Im just crossing my fingers.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

GOTdriver04 said:


> On a side note...anybody havin problems with the deck playin burned discs?? Mine will play fine sometimes, but others it will not when it comes to burned discs...??



You might try another manufacturer of blank discs. While Verbatim discs won't work (for whatever reason), the Toshiba brand will in my car after I've burned them.

:confused


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

You most definitely can change the deck out without having any types of problem i had mine done at a local installer and they seemed to have no problem with it at all. You can check out the pics of my deck in the gallery section, there are a few different ones in there.
SasDawg


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

vmax said:


> Can someone tell me how to get the radio's cage out? I've pulled the radio but don't know how to take the trim panel off the front of the dash to pull the cage out.


Below is a link to Crutchfield and they have the tool for removing the radio. It's only $4.99. 

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-FiYtGb8bO8E/cgi-bin/prodview.asp?i=120865618

Hope this helps


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Below is a link to Crutchfield and they have the tool for removing the radio. It's only $4.99.
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-FiYtGb8bO8E/cgi-bin/prodview.asp?i=120865618
> 
> Hope this helps


I got the radio out, I'm an installer from way back but haven't been involved with it for several years. I need to take the radio's cage out from the dash to get to the wiring and antenna connections.


----------

